# Very bad Spirit Tracks commercial



## Megamannt125 (Dec 1, 2009)

Why UK? Why would you do this to this game?
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/NbZzMRkjGX0&feature=player_embedded'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/NbZzMRkjGX0&feature=player_embedded' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Marcus (Dec 1, 2009)

I lol'ed a lot.
Problem is that they have an Eastern Europian woman and an English man, just is a bit odd.


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 1, 2009)

i live in england and makes me embarssed when i see it


----------



## Conor (Dec 1, 2009)

Certainly not the best advert around.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 1, 2009)

I didn't see the Preorder Limited Edition tin, is that not available now or something, would they advertise both?


----------



## Thunder (Dec 1, 2009)

DUR HOW DO I SHOT KEY?


----------



## Marcus (Dec 1, 2009)

Devilish action puzzles...?
HOW ARE PUZZLES DEVILISH!?


----------



## Conor (Dec 1, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> I didn't see the Preorder Limited Edition tin, is that not available now or something, would they advertise both?


I don't think there is one anymore, I remember seeing one on GAME for pre-order though.


----------



## JamesBertie (Dec 1, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yh there was i think it was only on tv for a week or sommin, i only saw it two times


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 1, 2009)

WHAT?!!!!!!!

I wanted that soo much!!!!


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 1, 2009)

It seems like they're making it look more like the Professor Layton series in that commercial. That's probably their strategy, since those games sell like crazy over there.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 1, 2009)

Ergh, I hate those games :<(
So boring and tedious, just wana play a computer to get out there, move around, battle or w/e these games involve.
Even in AC you get to do things.
Why ruin Zelda, why!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 1, 2009)

I can't believe it's not there anymore, I preordered the Censored.10.12 Tin Version!


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 1, 2009)

That puzzle? Devilsh?

How stupid do Nintendo think the UK are?


----------



## Marcus (Dec 1, 2009)

Just  a quick question, is the higher the censored number the ruder the word.
E.g *censored 2* is not as rude as *censored 5.6*?

Couldn't agree with Silver more! Outrageous, they should be shot on the spot lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 1, 2009)

NOE makes me sad. |: NOA makes me rage. Hopefully they don't make some *censored.2.0*ty commercial for the US.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 1, 2009)

I loved how she just said Yes.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh yeh lol that Yes made my day.

You can tell she is soooooo uninterested in the game, it's a joke.


----------



## IceZtar (Dec 1, 2009)

I can barely tell waht she is saying.
<small>How...key...if...look..that...yes...yes.</small>


----------



## Yokie (Dec 2, 2009)

People can't be THAT stupid.


----------



## Fontana (Dec 2, 2009)

Lol'd.


----------



## Zex (Dec 2, 2009)

Haha.

You can hardly tell she blows on the mic. It would be a lot cooler if she got closer.


----------



## DashS (Dec 2, 2009)

o my...


----------



## Numner (Dec 2, 2009)

What a devilish action puzzle!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 2, 2009)

e_o;; errrrrrrrrrrmmm...
crap...


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Dec 2, 2009)

oh gawd I love bad commercials XD;;


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Why UK? Why would you do this to this game?
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/NbZzMRkjGX0&feature=player_embedded'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> ...


LEGEND OF ZELDA CONFIRMED AS PERFECT FOR CASUALS


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2009)

Ew gross.


----------



## Jarv156 (Dec 3, 2009)

That was TERRIBLE!!! Why does Nintendo take us for idiots!?

DUHHHHHHH! HOW DO YEW GET TEH KEY!?

At least we have 2 other ads which are much better than this!


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> It seems like they're making it look more like the Professor Layton series in that commercial. That's probably their strategy, since those games sell like crazy over there.


----------



## easpa (Dec 3, 2009)

Hmm, how do I get the key? XD


----------



## SamXX (Dec 3, 2009)

It's to make it look like Professor Layton seems as that does really well here.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 3, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> It's to make it look like Professor Layton seems as that does really well here.






			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> It seems like they're making it look more like the Professor Layton series in that commercial. That's probably their strategy, since those games sell like crazy over there.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah, sorry. I actually didn't see your post  >_<


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 3, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the second time I quoted it. Nobody even bothered to read it, TWICE. >_>

But it's fine, lol.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't read any of the replies, usually I'm one for stalking threads but I just went straight to posting.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because nobody replying means no one read it. 

I saw it both times. >.>


----------



## Pear (Dec 3, 2009)

"Devilish action puzzles"
Lol, British phrases are so awesome.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 3, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But everyone continued to say stuff like "why did Nintendo do this, it's so stupid", but I had already answered that. >_> I don't really care for the commercial, either, but if it'll get more people to play Zelda, then how can it be so bad?


----------



## Pear (Dec 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because they're driving their core audience away, Zelda isn't a casual game. You're not going to convince someone who has played Wii sports once in their life to pick up this game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 3, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If a commercial drives you away from a franchise you love, you're not a core gamer. >_>


----------



## Pear (Dec 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but someone like me who's on the fence about buying this might decide not to.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 3, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you base you decision to buy a game on a commercial rather than listening to the information revealed about it online... Well, that's just silly.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 3, 2009)

See, I base my decision on not to buy this game because of the information given.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 3, 2009)

I CAN JUMP TO GET THE KEY?

YES. YES!


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 3, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> See, I base my decision on not to buy this game because of the information given.


And what would that be? From what we know, Spirit Tracks looks great.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really. It looks like a rehash of PH with a train and dif storyline. Sure the storyline might be cool, but there's more to a game that storyline. Gameplay looks like PH, and I didn't like PH that much...


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 3, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's definitely not a rehash of Phantom Hourglass. Sure, it uses the same graphics and similar (but improved) controls, but that doesn't make it a copy of PH. I'll let you know how it is when I get it if you're still refusing to play it.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 3, 2009)

The game looks bad anyway, the commercial just backs that up XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 3, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> The game looks bad anyway, the commercial just backs that up XD


This. XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 3, 2009)

http://trailers-ak.gametrailers.com/gt_vault/11040/t_lozeldast_vr_gt.mov

Watch the review. Your opinion will likely change.


----------



## Pear (Dec 3, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This this.
It looks like a rehash.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 3, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you watch the review?


----------



## djman900 (Dec 3, 2009)

That does suck.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 3, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to your logic:
ST is a rehash of PH
Majora's Mask is a rehash of Ocarina of Time
Every 3D Zelda is a rehash of Ocarina of Time
Ocarina of Time is a rehash of Link to the Past
Every Zelda game is a rehash of Zelda NES which is just a rehash of that old adventure game for atari.
You haven't even played the game, and your judging it based on controls and graphics.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 3, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 3, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but if they fail to impress with trailers and advertisements where they hide all the game's flaws and emphasise good points, it's not exactly going to be excellent, is it?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 3, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go watch the review like Tye said, that's a non Nintendo source saying the game is good.


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just because there are good reviews doesn't mean people will enjoy it. Like with me, while it may be a good game, it fails to spark interest with me, so I won't be buying it.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's GT, a major source though.

I won't rest until I see a small independent reviewer.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 3, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What "flaws" are you seeing? >_>


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did, and I'm still not impressed.

Besides, they didn't exactly say it was good.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 3, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they did... The only thing that they said wasn't too great was the first hour, but the game picks up after that.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said that I saw any flaws, I just said that all the flaws are hidden on trailers, etc which they do on purpose to make people buy the game, but if they fail to impress even when hiding those flaws then it can't be too good.

And don't say that it doesn't have any flaws, everything since the dawn of man has had flaws.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 3, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, then go read the hands-on look over at IGN, who are also praising the game.


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, he's not gonna change his mind. Just accept some people won't like it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 3, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PH was bland, easy, empty, and repeditive.
ST looks like it will be the opposite.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 3, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

I think the only people who are actually going to like this game are the zelda/nintendo fanboys. The reason the massive review sites are rating it so high is because they don't want these fanboys flaming then xD

I never listen to these big review sites purely due to the fact they're highly biased, I prefer reviews from people that have nothing to sway their thoughts.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 3, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then i'll review it when I get it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 3, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If anything, most reviewing sites are biased _against_ Nintendo. And now they're _praising_ a game, and you think they're being biased?! Just give Spirit Tracks a chance.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bland - Is ST not even more bland due to the fact it's got fixed locations on the track?
Easy - From what I've seen, ST looks easy enough for my mum to play.
Empty - Don't know about this one, hard to judge with what I've seen.
Repetitive - It's yet another Zelda game, need I say any more?


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're one of the most biased people here.

The only non-biased person I'd trust for game reviews on this forum would probably be AndyB xD


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 3, 2009)

The Imaginez series will always be better than anything released by Nintendo.
Admit it.


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 3, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> The Imaginez series will always be better than anything released by Nintendo.
> Admit it.


Holy crap, babies! Thanks Ubisoft!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 3, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm biased, yet there I was calling a Zelda game repeditive, bland, and easy. Recent Zelda games like Twilight Princess have disappointed me, I either love ST, like it, or be disappointed from it, which i'll know once I get the game. I'm not biased at all.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go ahead then, but I wouldn't get your hopes up.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 3, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The train isn't _the whole game_. There's _a lot_ more to it.

You've only seen a few trailers and a review. There's no possible way that you could know that the puzzles in the game are so easy. According to a recent interview with the Zelda team, Spirit Tracks puzzles are supposed to be some of the hardest ones yet.

Why even say it if you have nothing to judge it by, then? >_>

No Zelda games are exactly alike. They all have their own unique stories, dungeons, and gameplay elements. Don't give me that "repetitive" crap.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 3, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> The Imaginez series will always be better than anything released by Nintendo.
> Admit it.


Baby's face =


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but the fixed locations are still restrictive. The lot more to it seems similar to the lot more to PH, too.

That's true, I'm just basing it from what I've seen, but there's no possible way that you could know that the puzzles aren't easy either. An interview with the Zelda team proves nothing, they could be saying that they're the hardest ones yet for 40 year old mothers that had no education.

Because I was listing everything that MM mentioned.

You can decorate a cake all you like, but in the end the cake is still a cake.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 3, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you just rent the game if you're so unsure, then? Give it a chance, and I'm sure you'll like it, at least better than Phantom Hourglass.


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 4, 2009)

You guys need to stop being Zelda pushers o_o


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 4, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> You guys need to stop being Zelda pushers o_o


TAKE SOME ZELDA, MAN


----------



## Pear (Dec 4, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Princess is happy. Princess gets taken away. Link is angry. Fight through 5 different dungeons. Rescue Princess. Everyone is happy. The end.

I haven't even played it, and I know the exact storyline. That's just a bit repetitive.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 4, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 4, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 4, 2009)

Don't push people into buying games they don't want.

Don't say a game is bad after only watching a review and trailer.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/QZA3a2G580k


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 10, 2009)

lol'd

I liked her house.


----------

